# Rookie year



## JDT (Jun 24, 2014)

Lots of learning yielded me this 1ozt plus nugget! Pretty pure too. Not sure if I hammered it or added to it to change the shape? These were from last July or August. Ive done so much more since then. Thanks for all the info guys!


----------



## necromancer (Jun 24, 2014)

great job !!

good to see the first timers doing a good recovery job on there own.

this is only proof that this forum works & that each of us has learned well.

you did forget one thing JDT.


----------



## JDT (Jun 25, 2014)

Haha, I usually do. But what did I forget that you notice?


----------



## necromancer (Jun 25, 2014)

you forgot the big smile


----------



## JDT (Jan 27, 2016)

:mrgreen:


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jan 27, 2016)

Pretty good job. Just use a little more patience in your melting to get a more consistant melt and a smoother look.


----------



## JDT (Feb 9, 2016)

You are exactly right in your diagnosis! I get completely frustrated in the melting process with my mapp torch. I am looking online now for a nice furnace, but still haven't found anything I am willing to commit to, or afford. 

Who would have thought that melting ones own gold could ever be a source of stress or frustration? And what's worse is that the bigger the button, the bigger the headache! Still, I forget all about it when I'm cashing in on my gold! 8)


----------



## edsikes (Feb 9, 2016)

JDT said:


> You are exactly right in your diagnosis! I get completely frustrated in the melting process with my mapp torch. I am looking online now for a nice furnace, but still haven't found anything I am willing to commit to, or afford.
> 
> Who would have thought that melting ones own gold could ever be a source of stress or frustration? And what's worse is that the bigger the button, the bigger the headache! Still, I forget all about it when I'm cashing in on my gold! 8)



i bought a rather nice 3kilo furnace from the k. jordan corp on ebay. if your not doing large quantities they sell nice refurbished furnaces.


----------



## edsikes (Feb 9, 2016)

edsikes said:


> JDT said:
> 
> 
> > You are exactly right in your diagnosis! I get completely frustrated in the melting process with my mapp torch. I am looking online now for a nice furnace, but still haven't found anything I am willing to commit to, or afford.
> ...




scratch that... dont know why, but they are no longer registered users on ebay. thats odd they actually had pretty excellent feedback ratings. its quite a shame i bought my electric furnace off them for 279, plus shipping. have to beat cut and crush to get larger silver pieces inside it but it makes pretty short work of it once its hot and has some molten metal in it.


----------



## JDT (Feb 9, 2016)

Sounded good, it's a shame they're gone. Ill just keep window shopping for now. Thanks for the tip though, that's why I love this forum! So many eyes and ears working together.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Feb 9, 2016)

You can go to Lazersteves website and get melting dishes from him. I've melted as much as 5 Toz in the smaller ones he sells. You can use one of those and a MAPP gas torch from Home Depot and go a long way.


----------



## etack (Feb 10, 2016)

JDT said:


> Sounded good, it's a shame they're gone. Ill just keep window shopping for now. Thanks for the tip though, that's why I love this forum! So many eyes and ears working together.



All you need is some ceramic wool and a high btu propane torch. I use two much cheaper than a melting furnace. I have one of those too. I've melted 12+toz this way no problem. 

Pm me I have extra wool. 

Eric


----------



## upcyclist (Feb 10, 2016)

etack said:


> All you need is some ceramic wool and a high btu propane torch. I use two much cheaper than a melting furnace. I have one of those too. I've melted 12+toz this way no problem.


 :idea: Ah--I looked up ceramic wool here on the forums and get what you mean. That could also be the solution to my problem in the Lapidary Guild shop: not having a torch hot enough to cast bronze/copper in sizable amounts (anything larger than a half-ounce or so). We use acetlyene/air (the only /oxy we have is a wee Smith Little Torch) there. Gonna have to find some ceramic wool, put it in a larger container, and give it a shot!


----------

